
Sysdig vs. DTrace vs. Strace (2014) - pmoriarty
https://sysdig.com/blog/sysdig-vs-dtrace-vs-strace-a-technical-discussion/
======
crb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7568175](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7568175)

------
nailer
How does it compare to SystemTap and other Linux based kernel probe/tap
mechanisms?

~~~
otoburb
I had the same question and came across Brendan Gregg's[1] excellent
summary[2] (written last July) comparing various kernel tracers. Sysdig is one
of the tracers covered, although Brendan did state in the post that he had the
least amount of experience with that particular tracing framework.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brendan_Gregg](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brendan_Gregg)

[2] [http://www.brendangregg.com/blog/2015-07-08/choosing-a-
linux...](http://www.brendangregg.com/blog/2015-07-08/choosing-a-linux-
tracer.html)

